# Tan Combat Boots: Break-in before deployment



## Navalsnpr (24 Nov 2009)

So, I've heard from a few of my Army friends that there is a directive on the street that permits the wearing of Tan Desert Boots with CADPAT TW (Not CADPAT AR) for 60 days prior to deployment in order to break them.  So, my question is, is this rumor true? and if it is where did the directive come from?


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Nov 2009)

The CANFORGEN (or CANLANDGEN) was posted here a while ago, I can't find it on search but I know I've seen it here. If you have DWAN access, might be easier to check the VCDS site for it.

I do remember that it did not specify 60 days, only that as soon as you are filled into a CFTPO you can wear them to break them in.


----------



## DirtyDog (24 Nov 2009)

I do know a lot of TF 1-10 are wearing them.  Don't take it as official, but I was told as soon as they are issued to you, you can wear them.  Or in some cases such as mine, wear the aftermarket boots you intend to wear in theatre.

Well that last part is my personal interpretation.


----------



## Haggis (24 Nov 2009)

CANFORGEN 112/09 reads, in part:

"ANY DND ISSUED DESERT BOOT MAY BE WORN WITH COMBAT DRESS UNIFORM BY PERSONNEL FOR A PERIOD UP TO 120 DAYS PRIOR TO DEPLOYMENT. LF AREAS ARE DIRECTED TO ENTITLE INDIVIDUALS FOR DESERT BOOT ISSUE AS SOON AS THEY ARE IDENTIFIED FOR A DEPLOYMENT. THIS WILL ALLOW INDIVIDUALS TO WEAR THE DESERT BOOT DURING RAMP UP TRAINING IN CANADA AND ABROAD. THIS LONGER PERIOD WILL HELP REDUCE THE INSTANCES OF BAD FITTING SIZING AND ASSIST IN BREAKING IN THE BOOTS BEFORE DEPLOYMENT. "


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Nov 2009)

Haggis said:
			
		

> CANFORGEN 112/09 reads, in part:
> 
> "ANY DND ISSUED DESERT BOOT MAY BE WORN WITH COMBAT DRESS UNIFORM BY PERSONNEL FOR A PERIOD UP TO 120 DAYS PRIOR TO DEPLOYMENT. LF AREAS ARE DIRECTED TO ENTITLE INDIVIDUALS FOR DESERT BOOT ISSUE AS SOON AS THEY ARE IDENTIFIED FOR A DEPLOYMENT. THIS WILL ALLOW INDIVIDUALS TO WEAR THE DESERT BOOT DURING RAMP UP TRAINING IN CANADA AND ABROAD. THIS LONGER PERIOD WILL HELP REDUCE THE INSTANCES OF BAD FITTING SIZING AND ASSIST IN BREAKING IN THE BOOTS BEFORE DEPLOYMENT. "



This must have been put in place for that issue junk Boulet boot. My Altamas needed no break in period.


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the assistance, especially after the CANFORGEN that came out today indicating that Naval personnel are not to wear CADPAT in garrison unless they are undertaking operational training... vice the reason I was searching out this information.

thanks again!


----------



## obelix (3 Jan 2010)

We were not allowed for TF 1-08


----------



## MikeL (3 Jan 2010)

obelix said:
			
		

> We were not allowed for TF 1-08



Weird, in my unit all of us were wearing our Desert Boots with our TW CADPAT sometime after our Desert Ram an Maple Guardian Ex.


----------



## Jungle (3 Jan 2010)

Actually, I think it is a sad testament to our Senior CWOs in the Army when the CLS has to issue a directive that makes sense to counter local decisions that don't... Senior Officers should not have to issue orders of dress, it should come down the Sgt-Maj pipe; but I'm guessing there was so much bickering among the RSMs that the big boss decided to bypass the obstacle.

On my last Maple Guardian, one of the TF CWOs was worried about which flag should be worn in  KAF (Wainwright); he wanted to call a meeting with the other RSMs to decide whether the green flag should be worn on KAF, or if the Troops should change to the red flag upon entering the compound...  :


----------



## Journeyman (3 Jan 2010)

Jungle said:
			
		

> ... Senior Officers should not have to issue orders of dress, it should come down the Sgt-Maj pipe


Say, weren't you involved in a "discussion" regarding cut-down hat brims too?

You are _so_ not RCR   ;D


----------



## darmil (3 Jan 2010)

We where told we could where the issue tan boots a few months prior to deployment to break them in this was TF108 never bothered cause I bought swats ;D put them on over seas no breaking in the issue boots are too damn heavy.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jan 2010)

MikeH said:
			
		

> We where told we could where the issue tan boots a few months prior to deployment to break them in this was TF108 never bothered cause I bought swats ;D put them on over seas no breaking in the issue boots are too damn heavy.



What a mouthful!  So you were told that you could wear the boots a few months prior to deploying but TF 108 never bothered to?  You put SWATS on overseas?  No breaking in of issue boots which are too heavy?  Did I get that right?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2010)

Think Hooked-on-phonics and grammar failed this guy....


----------



## blacktriangle (3 Jan 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> *I* *t*hink Hooked-on-phonics and grammar failed this guy....



 ;D 

Sorry.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2010)

lol


----------



## obelix (3 Jan 2010)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Weird, in my unit all of us were wearing our Desert Boots with our TW CADPAT sometime after our Desert Ram an Maple Guardian Ex.



we had asked to wear the boots, but being in T2, our Regt RSM said "NO"


----------



## Jungle (3 Jan 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Say, weren't you involved in a "discussion" regarding cut-down hat brims too?
> 
> You are _so_ not RCR   ;D



Yeah...     Actually, it was about not wearing the hat at all...

The "not-so-wide-brimmed-combat-hat" discussion was an offshoot of that...  :

Hey, isn't this discussion about boots ??  8) Stay on topic...   ;D


----------



## BDTyre (13 Jan 2010)

We were officially allowed to wear the Boulet boot for 90 days prior to deployment - in most cases, this meant from the day we were issued them.

The "directive from above" for both Desert Ram and Maple Guardian (which were separated by only two weeks) was black boots, but a blind eye was turned to tan boots (either unissued or issued previously).

Our arid uniforms on the other hand...optional from a certain date, then mandatory a week later, then a week after that not allowed until D-2


----------

